
Second-gen Google Glass looks even dorkier than the original - aaronbrethorst
http://www.techhive.com/article/2059222/second-gen-google-glass-looks-dorkier-than-the-original.html
======
chinpokomon
I didn't realize that it plugged into the charge port. That is worse than
dorky, it is functionally crippling. I hope that it is just an accessory and
doesn't replace the bone speaker. I can see where it has practical application
in a noisy environment, but more often, depending on my activity, I think I'd
be better served with an extension cable running to an external battery pack.

------
mwally
Why does everyone care about looks. Reminds me of the 4th grade when people
were afraid to get regular eyeglasses for the same reason.

Who the hell cares what everyone else does?

